# They don't make 'em like this any more!



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

As you may know, my TV got hit by lightning just before Christmas, so I had to revert to my old tv which I stopped using before because the picture keeps dropping out making watching programmes very frustrating. Sometimes the picture would last for 30-40 mins before dropping out, but last night it was doing it every 40 seconds, so I decided to dig out my REALLY old telly - a 12" black and white portable that I got for my birthday in 1976...

And guess what? The picture is fine, as is sound. Black and white, yes, and only four channels since C5 went digital, but IT STILL WORKS after 34 years!

Now watching snooker - 'for the benefit of those of you watching in black and white, the brown is behind the green...'

Photo doesn't do it justice. I will be sorry when the full digital switchover comes (next year, I think for TV) and it no longer works.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2010)

that was the funest part of B&W tele snooker! I think the switch over varies from area to area, I believe that we are due to switch over in 2012 but have heard that virgin customers have all already switched over which I can't quite understand!?


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 10, 2010)

haha! thats really funny....your TV is older than me!

.....although I was born in 1977 and Im 32......your tv was born in 1976 and is 34! 

Its great you kept this TV. I bet it looks retro and people would cough up a few quid for one now, a bit like the circle-dial telephones!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> haha! thats really funny....your TV is older than me!
> 
> .....although I was born in 1977 and Im 32......your tv was born in 1976 and is 34!
> 
> Its great you kept this TV. I bet it looks retro and people would cough up a few quid for one now, a bit like the circle-dial telephones!



You're correct on the maths, Lou, my mistake. It was my 18th birthday present! It can probably still be used when switchover comes, because I can connect it to my 10 year old OnDigital freeview box!

I am an inveterate hoarder, and can't throw anything away...


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2010)

Just threw tele like that before xmas


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a better picture of it:


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Here's a better picture of it:



You'd better get a black and white license now.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

brightontez said:


> You'd better get a black and white license now.



Can you still get those? I did think about getting one of those usb freeview sticks fr any future 'emergencies', but apparently they're not much use.

Things become obsolete too quickly these days. I bought a perfectly good MP3 player about three years ago and Sony no longer support the (essential) software for it, My Sony TV broke after 5 years, chiefly because of an 'advancement' in technology - it has three guns to build the picture, but will only build the picture when all 3 are firing correctly. This means that the picture is always pin-sharp...or there's no picture, rather than displaying a slightly poorer picture.

One thing that my B+W portable doesn't have, I've realised, is a remote control!


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Can you still get those? I did think about getting one of those usb freeview sticks fr any future 'emergencies', but apparently they're not much use.
> 
> Things become obsolete too quickly these days. I bought a perfectly good MP3 player about three years ago and Sony no longer support the (essential) software for it, My Sony TV broke after 5 years, chiefly because of an 'advancement' in technology - it has three guns to build the picture, but will only build the picture when all 3 are firing correctly. This means that the picture is always pin-sharp...or there's no picture, rather than displaying a slightly poorer picture.
> 
> One thing that my B+W portable doesn't have, I've realised, is a remote control!



I had a 405 line black and white telly at Boarding School. The 11 kHz whistle from the timebase was audiable. Dammed annoyed when they stopped broadcasting on VHF. Had to buy another telly.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

I've just realised that Deal or no Deal is different in B+W as you have to wait to see the number rather than just the colour!


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2010)

lmao u a fan as well Northe


btw does anyone know when the tv licence is going up?


----------



## Icey (Jan 10, 2010)

I opened this thread expecting it to be how well your classic car was doing in the snow. *blushes*

One track mind me


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> lmao u a fan as well Northe
> 
> 
> btw does anyone know when the tv licence is going up?



Yes, I don't think this woman will win much - the ones who deserve it most always win the least.

Dunno about tv license - they just take it out of my bank account!


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I don't think this woman will win much - the ones who deserve it most always win the least.
> 
> Dunno about tv license - they just take it out of my bank account!



I missed the start so dnt know why she wants the money 



aye comes out of account via DD every mnth


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

Icey said:


> I opened this thread expecting it to be how well your classic car was doing in the snow. *blushes*
> 
> One track mind me



Just a classic telly! Love you avatar BTW!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I don't think this woman will win much - the ones who deserve it most always win the least.



Aw! I was right = ?4,000 when she could have had ?50k


----------



## Icey (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember my O/H having a TV that didn't show the green, that was very interesting to watch snooker on - made it much more interesting!


Thanks  It usually moves and the little guy chases the cat/dog/pig thing. I guess that's me chasing diabetes actually *chuckle*


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Aw! I was right = ?4,000 when she could have had ?50k



what was that about 2 babies noel said?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> what was that about 2 babies noel said?



They were her kids and the both died of a rare disease


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems some folk are tossing their old tellies for fear they won't work after the terrestrial signal is switched off.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Now watching snooker - 'for the benefit of those of you watching in black and white, the brown is behind the green...'


 
Classic line from Pot Black, the grandfather of televised snooker! Which not wishing to gloat I now watch on a 72" screen with my HD projector...

I also missed realising that my grandfather was a close friend to both Fred and Joe Davis and played snooker and billiards with them regularly.

It's amazing how technology was designed to be repaired and last, now things are produced to such exacting budgets, but to last their 2 years warranty period then then be disposed of as they can't be repaired, physically or economically.

And it's called progress?


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 10, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Classic line from Pot Black, the grandfather of televised snooker! Which not wishing to gloat I now watch on a 72" screen with my HD projector...



Is your eyesight that bad you need 72 inches to see? Crumbs.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 10, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Is your eyesight that bad you need 72 inches to see? Crumbs.


 
Yeah and with the subtitles without my specs!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

Einstein said:


> ...
> It's amazing how technology was designed to be repaired and last, now things are produced to such exacting budgets, but to last their 2 years warranty period then then be disposed of as they can't be repaired, physically or economically.
> 
> And it's called progress?



Absolutely, one of my memories of childhood was the man from Radio Rentals coming round to mendthe telly by replacing a valve or something! For my telly that got blown up there was no attempt at fixing it - just a short phone call and a replacement.


----------



## am64 (Jan 10, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Yeah and with the subtitles without my specs!



what subtitles???


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Is your eyesight that bad you need 72 inches to see? Crumbs.



Hehe! That's five feet bigger than the telly I'm watching now!


----------



## am64 (Jan 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Absolutely, one of my memories of childhood was the man from Radio Rentals coming round to mendthe telly by replacing a valve or something! For my telly that got blown up there was no attempt at fixing it - just a short phone call and a replacement.



what about banging the top when the vertical hold button stopped working.....asnd watching the glowing valve as it warmed itself up...and the smell ....


----------



## Annimay (Jan 10, 2010)

am64 said:


> what about banging the top when the vertical hold button stopped working.....asnd watching the glowing valve as it warmed itself up...and the smell ....





...And the little dot in the middle that gradually disappeared when you turned it off!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

am64 said:


> what about banging the top when the vertical hold button stopped working.....asnd watching the glowing valve as it warmed itself up...and the smell ....





Annimay said:


> ...And the little dot in the middle that gradually disappeared when you turned it off!



Haha! The youngsters on here (under 40's) don't know what they missed!

p.s. Anita - love the Yorkshire rose!


----------



## Annimay (Jan 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> p.s. Anita - love the Yorkshire rose!



does it make you feel homesick?


----------



## katie (Jan 10, 2010)

oh i love those tvs! where the little light stays on for a bit after you turn it off.

(if you know what i mean?!)


----------



## cazscot (Jan 10, 2010)

72" Einstein, I feel really bad now, as I wouldnt let hubby get anything bigger than 47".  

My SIL has had her washing machine for 18 years and it is still going strong...  Me on the other hand, I am very unlucky with washing machines I am on my 3rd one in 12 years!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

katie said:


> oh i love those tvs! where the little light stays on for a bit after you turn it off.
> 
> (if you know what i mean?!)



I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

cazscot said:


> 72" Einstein, I feel really bad now, as I wouldnt let hubby get anything bigger than 47".
> 
> My SIL has had her washing machine for 18 years and it is still going strong...  Me on the other hand, I am very unlucky with washing machines I am on my 3rd one in 12 years!



My last washer survived 18 years too, with three mpves. The replacement died within a year, but was mended rather than replaced. I used to have a twin tubin my 20's!


----------



## Icey (Jan 10, 2010)

My O/H refuses to buy a washing machine/tumble drier so we rent, and it's been a godsend to do so - it's broken about 3 times!!!!


----------



## cazscot (Jan 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> My last washer survived 18 years too, with three mpves. The replacement died within a year, but was mended rather than replaced. I used to have a twin tubin my 20's!




I am 38, but was brought up by my grandparents who had a twin tub!  Oh the memories, they are all flooding back now...  Hose from the water tap to fill the washing part up which took absolutly ages, then hose to drain the dirty water out into the sink (or was it the same hose??) and then you had to transfer the washing to the spinner...  I can see my childhood Sundays helping do the washing flooding back to me now...


----------



## cazscot (Jan 10, 2010)

Icey said:


> My O/H refuses to buy a washing machine/tumble drier so we rent, and it's been a godsend to do so - it's broken about 3 times!!!!




My gran and grampa never bought a tv in their life - they used to rent from radio rentals.  Think it was about ?6 a month?  But over the years they could have bought countless tvs..


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2010)

cazscot said:


> My gran and grampa never bought a tv in their life - they used to rent from radio rentals.  Think it was about ?6 a month?  But over the years they could have bought countless tvs..



My nan never had a phone in her house till 1997 and she had been living there with my dad and unch since 1954, once she passed away my da got one in , in 2001


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

cazscot said:


> I am 38, but was brought up by my grandparents who had a twin tub!  Oh the memories, they are all flooding back now...  Hose from the water tap to fill the washing part up which took absolutly ages, then hose to drain the dirty water out into the sink (or was it the same hose??) and then you had to transfer the washing to the spinner...  I can see my childhood Sundays helping do the washing flooding back to me now...



When I was little boy my mum had a top loader with a mangle on the top. I have a German friend and she told me that most Germans have top-loading machines (minus the mangle no doubt!)


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> When I was little boy my mum had a top loader with a mangle on the top. I have a German friend and she told me that most Germans have top-loading machines (minus the mangle no doubt!)



We had the same thing Northe. I had to spend ages mangling the washing. I still have the mangle here, I use it for making prints these days, it does a great job at that.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never had a tumble drier, anywhere since I left home - and my mum didn't & doesn't have one either. Radiators in winter, washing lines when it's warmer, either outdoors or under cover, with movable drying frames that can be used anywhere.
Saves money and electricity.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> We had the same thing Northe. I had to spend ages mangling the washing. I still have the mangle here, I use it for making prints these days, it does a great job at that.



I think ours was powered - my mum was always getting sheets wound up in it! Come to think of it, my gran had a dolly tub - a sort of barrel thing with a big stick thingy


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, City link have 1 hr 11mins left of their *10* hour window to deliver my new telly - bar stewards!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 11, 2010)

Isn't City Link a bus company? Why would they be delivering your telly?


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Well, City link have 1 hr 11mins left of their *10* hour window to deliver my new telly - bar stewards!



U have rang to make sure there definetly delivering in the snow aint you?


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2010)

thats wat the delivery vans look like Alison lol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> U have rang to make sure there definetly delivering in the snow aint you?



There's less snow now than when they picked up the broken one last Friday! Mainly just the pavements round here that are icy.


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> There's less snow now than when they picked up the broken one last Friday! Mainly just the pavements round here that are icy.



Maybe your last on there stop -off once I was waiting for something from littlewoods it turned up at 6.55pm


----------



## Einstein (Jan 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> There's less snow now than when they picked up the broken one last Friday! Mainly just the pavements round here that are icy.


 
Hmmm it's S**ty Link that have decided it was too much like hard work to deliver items to me and bumped them to next day, saying I wasn't in to sign for them 

I'd suggest a call to their depot if you can, ideally with the tracking number to see where the delivery is.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Maybe your last on there stop -off once I was waiting for something from littlewoods it turned up at 6.55pm



Looks that way. On their tracker it says they got it at the local depot on Saturday morning. It also says they're not updating their tracker properly and that they have fewer staff handling calls ...

Just having a whinge because it's a bit ridiculous in this day and age that you have to wait in for 10 hours with no information - I could have walked there in that time or they could have sent the company dog to let me know it was on the way...gripe...whinge...spit...


----------



## vince13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've just realised that Deal or no Deal is different in B+W as you have to wait to see the number rather than just the colour!



Alan - you DON'T !!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2010)

vince13 said:


> Alan - you DON'T !!



I can't help it! I usually record it though and fast forward through the adverts and Noel's rubbish...it's a very clever format, I wish I'd thought of it! When I was in Holland a couple of years ago I saw the Dutch version...exactly the same!

33 minutes left...


----------



## vince13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I can't help it! I usually record it
> 33 minutes left...





....and I held you in such high esteem.........!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 11, 2010)

vince13 said:


> ....and I held you in such high esteem.........!


 
Does that make it a deal breaker then?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2010)

vince13 said:


> ....and I held you in such high esteem.........!



I sometimes read 'The Sun' too!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I sometimes read 'The Sun' too!


 
Boooo Hisss...

HANG ON???? READ - not too much is there _*S-U-N*_ that's about it isn't it


----------



## vince13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I sometimes read 'The Sun' too!




:eek


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2010)

any sign yet Northener?


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 11, 2010)

I still have the TV my parents brought in 1957! A 12" but not a portable - very heavy in fact! Worked fine until 1985 when 405 lines were dropped. Really retro.


----------



## am64 (Jan 11, 2010)

come on northe we're all waiting did it arrive?? if so does it work?


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL u read my mind i was waiting , it must have arrived as he has gone quiet either that or he is on hold on the phone


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 11, 2010)

is it there alan, is it is it is iiiittttttt?


----------



## Einstein (Jan 11, 2010)

It must be there by now, otherwise he'd be back with the longest face we'd not want to see!

That's all we'll hear of Northy for the night now, he'll be, erm, getting cozy with his new TV for the evening.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2010)

Einstein said:


> It must be there by now, otherwise he'd be back with the longest face we'd not want to see!
> 
> That's all we'll hear of Northy for the night now, he'll be, erm, getting cozy with his new TV for the evening.



What TV might that be? Not a flippin' peep. Even if they can't deliver they could update their tracker, that doesn't get affected by a bit of snow. V pee'd off


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2010)

mmm fone call on the card first thing Northener thats not on


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> mmm fone call on the card first thing Northener thats not on



John Lewis have had a nasty email from me , see if I can get any compo from them for wasting my time. Really, I wouldn't mind if they needed an extra day or two to deliver it if they'd TOLD me! If they've got a backlog, then don't make promises that can't be kept, just keep people informed.


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

Have you had any kind of reply from john lewis as to what happened yesterday or to your email Northener?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Have you had any kind of reply from john lewis as to what happened yesterday or to your email Northener?



Not a peep Steff, City Link tracking are still showing my delivery date as 11th January and can't get through to them on the phone. Do they seriously expect people to wait in all the time and sit by the phone? I'm lucky in that I don't have to go out to work, but if I did I would have completely wasted yesterday (whcih I could have planned for) and no doubt have had trouble getting another day off at short notice. I emailed JL because it is them paying for the service, so it is up to them to kick up a fuss. Not holding my breath that it will arrive any time today. I wouldn't have minded so much if there were problems with the roads etc. but the depot is10 miles away and the roads are clear, so the only reason can be that they are clearing their backlog and I'm at the back of that backlog.


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Not a peep Steff, City Link tracking are still showing my delivery date as 11th January and can't get through to them on the phone. Do they seriously expect people to wait in all the time and sit by the phone? I'm lucky in that I don't have to go out to work, but if I did I would have completely wasted yesterday (whcih I could have planned for) and no doubt have had trouble getting another day off at short notice. I emailed JL because it is them paying for the service, so it is up to them to kick up a fuss. Not holding my breath that it will arrive any time today. I wouldn't have minded so much if there were problems with the roads etc. but the depot is10 miles away and the roads are clear, so the only reason can be that they are clearing their backlog and I'm at the back of that backlog.



Amazing you cant get through to them on the phone, i guess they can tell all the peed of custumers the weather is causing all these delays and we are just supposed to accept it, Like you said id feel the same way you do , if they have just told you by phoning that it would not arrive to you and sorry for inconvinience but it will be with you tomorrow that would of been better then how they handled it


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Amazing you cant get through to them on the phone, i guess they can tell all the peed of custumers the weather is causing all these delays and we are just supposed to accept it, Like you said id feel the same way you do , if they have just told you by phoning that it would not arrive to you and sorry for inconvinience but it will be with you tomorrow that would of been better then how they handled it



They say on their website that a lot of their customer service staff can't get in to work so they are short-handed, so I guess they are in a part of the country that is worse affected.


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> They say on their website that a lot of their customer service staff can't get in to work so they are short-handed, so I guess they are in a part of the country that is worse affected.



Well there in Camberley, surrey and as far as i know they have had no snoe in last 3 days


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> They say on their website that a lot of their customer service staff can't get in to work so they are short-handed, so I guess they are in a part of the country that is worse affected.


 
With mobiles, broadband and the information all being web based you'd have thought they could have these staff sat in front of their home PC, with the calls diverted to their home phone or mobile, or even use a VoIP solution to enable them to work from home....

If they deployed such solutions it would save all these sorts of problems and also mean the companies need much smaller offices, no call centers and people could work for longer as they'd be closer to their childrens school.

My mind boggles at the excuses companies come up with


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

Einstein said:


> With mobiles, broadband and the information all being web based you'd have thought they could have these staff sat in front of their home PC, with the calls diverted to their home phone or mobile, or even use a VoIP solution to enable them to work from home....
> 
> If they deployed such solutions it would save all these sorts of problems and also mean the companies need much smaller offices, no call centers and people could work for longer as they'd be closer to their childrens school.
> 
> My mind boggles at the excuses companies come up with



Everything seems to be for the convenience of the supplier of the service, rather than the (ultimate) customer (me, via JL). This is one of the things that makes me so sceptical whenever tv programmes spout on about advances in technology that are supposed to make life wonderful for everyone - they rarely achieve their aims because there are usually some incompetent people involved somewhere along the line - whether it's systems designers, programmers, manufacturers...or management 'pointy-haired' types (as in Dilbert). Large companies and governments are the worst offenders for announcing grand schemes without understanding the practical implications.

Sorry, I'm in a mood to rant today!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Everything seems to be for the convenience of the supplier of the service, rather than the (ultimate) customer (me, via JL). This is one of the things that makes me so sceptical whenever tv programmes spout on about advances in technology that are supposed to make life wonderful for everyone - they rarely achieve their aims because there are usually some incompetent people involved somewhere along the line - whether it's systems designers, programmers, manufacturers...or management 'pointy-haired' types (as in Dilbert). Large companies and governments are the worst offenders for announcing grand schemes without understanding the practical implications.
> 
> Sorry, I'm in a mood to rant today!


 

Government and IT *DO NOT MIX* and are dangerous, especially healthcare programmes...

Dilbert was good  To real to life though!!!

If they had the set in store I was going to suggest removing the cage from the back of the car, putting Bruce in his crate at home and heading off to JL in West Quay with you to collect your set.

Have you spoken to JL yet about this delivery, surely as such a large customer of Sh1ty Link they have some clout?

We had a delivery at the office they couldn't make, it got taken back to the Swindon depot and then no-one would do anything about resending it. Ultimately we had to order a second set of parts, put them on our account and then wait for the original items to be returned to the supplier for a credit!

That's in addition to rogue non-deliveries at home.

Good luck!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

One place where I worked my boss sat opposite me and used t read Dilbert at lunchtimes. He was always chuckling at it, because he thought the portrayals of the engineers was so true to life. He didn't associate himself with the pointy-haired boss at all!

Still not a peep. The package as shown as 'In our system' on their webpage, but I'm also told not to expect that to be accurate. It's not a huge inconvenience for me as I wasn't going out in this weather anyway, but the lack of information annoys me hugely because it is unnecessary. I decided not to stress about it - will wait for a reply to the email I sent to JL, I now see it as their problem not mine - if I'm not in when they do decide to deliver they can arrange a redelivery at my convenience or refund my cash.

It's only a small lcd telly, I could probably have carried it home on the bus!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

So what's onth telly tonight then Northeee lad?

Picture frame anth vase eh?

Won't be able to balance 'em ont new flat goggle box thee knows!


----------



## am64 (Jan 12, 2010)

please explain what or who is dilbert


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh boy, how do you explain Dilbert? Best, I think, to let him explain himself.


----------



## am64 (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks ali never seen it does it come from a magazine or newspaper or something ?


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

Northener theres major probs in Camberley


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Northener theres major probs in Camberley



What sort of problems? Still don't see how that might affect Fareham.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 12, 2010)

I believe it's in a few papers.


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> What sort of problems? Still don't see how that might affect Fareham.



it has been one of the worse plaves effected, my o/h has an old school m8 who lives there he aint been able to get out of house since tues week


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> What sort of problems? Still don't see how that might affect Fareham.


 
I'd cancel your order, get your cash back and go take a look at Richer Sounds on Oxford Road www.richer.co.uk they email me with some interesting LCD deals every week, join their VIP mailing list.

Really great guys in the Southampton shop and all in stock!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> it has been one of the worse plaves effected, my o/h has an old school m8 who lives there he aint been able to get out of house since tues week



Had a look online. OK, HQ might be affected, but my parcel got from JL to Fareham OK, and they managed to pick up the old tv as planned Last Friday. Surely they have some local management at the depot organising things locally? For LOCAL people...


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 12, 2010)

Most online suppliers, and indeed most stores now have one central point that handles logistics. There'll be a huge warehouse somewhere that your new telly must come from. If that warehouse is snowed in then the delivery will be snafued. I'm afraid I'm guilty of setting up a number of these places back in the days before I joined the unwaged. Logistics was my speciality so, it's probably me you should be blaming. Sorry.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Most online suppliers, and indeed most stores now have one central point that handles logistics. There'll be a huge warehouse somewhere that your new telly must come from. If that warehouse is snowed in then the delivery will be snafued. I'm afraid I'm guilty of setting up a number of these places back in the days before I joined the unwaged. Logistics was my speciality so, it's probably me you should be blaming. Sorry.



You're lucky you live so far away!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2010)

TV is 'out for delivery'...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2010)

Finally arrived, three days late and with three minutes of their 10 hour delivery window remaining. Oh, how I laughed!


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Finally arrived, three days late and with three minutes of their 10 hour delivery window remaining. Oh, how I laughed!



my goodness me did they say anything to you or offer an explanation.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> my goodness me did they say anything to you or offer an explanation.



Well, it's not the dirver's fault and he'd probably had a long day so I didn't take it out on him. JL will be getting another email though!


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Well, it's not the dirver's fault and he'd probably had a long day so I didn't take it out on him. JL will be getting another email though!



No the driver is innocent i guess, well hope theres some kind of good will gesture in there somewhere for you Northerner


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you found the on switch yet?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Have you found the on switch yet?



How about this? The manual is on CD Rom - what would happen if I didn't have a computer? It's tuning in the stations now!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2010)

All sorted, all channels found etc. The picture quality is superb - better than the one that blew up! Might be because I've got so used to watching in B+W over the past few days


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 14, 2010)

Glad you got it finally but hey life's too short to have a moan (and not good for blood pressure!, have a drink, relax!) be happy that you've got it I agree it is crazy about the manual!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> All sorted, all channels found etc. The picture quality is superb - better than the one that blew up! Might be because I've got so used to watching in B+W over the past few days


 

Excellent news! Glad the picture is so much better - now remember to unplug it each time you go out, go to bed and when there could be a thunderstorm. I don't think I could take another thread like this one.

The reason manuals are shipped on CD-ROM is because it's the only way to get kids to look at them, but then, they don't need the manual!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 14, 2010)

Einstein said:


> .../
> The reason manuals are shipped on CD-ROM is because it's the only way to get kids to look at them, but then, they don't need the manual!



You mean people actually read them things? I use mine as doorstops.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> You mean people actually read them things? I use mine as doorstops.



The manual is pretty awful. Even though it's on CD Rom as a pdf file, they haven't separated the information for all the different models, so you have to page through load os irrelevant stuff to find the little bits that relate to yours!

Actually, the telly itself has a very straightfrward, intuitive menu, so you don't really need the other one.


----------

